# Trying to work at Guitar Center



## Bananalyze (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, a couple days ago I decided I really want to work at a music store. My last (and first) job was not fun at all, and I pretty much hated it. Laminating book covers all day is not my thing.

What is my thing is (obviously) guitars. So I applied online at Guitar Center to work in one of their stores.

Since everyone knows nobody will ever read that application because it's online.... what's the best way to get hired here?


----------



## flawlesswarrior (Jun 22, 2010)

Id say go in and talk to the manager thats your best shot almost anywhere just find out when he'll be in and go talk to him. Good luck.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 22, 2010)

I got a job there by talking to a manager. 

Didn't hurt that 90% of the store were all friends, or drinking buddies. I ended up hating the job, and quitting after a month.


----------



## Mr Incredible (Jun 22, 2010)

Practice treating people like crap until you are really good at it. 

Just kidding - Good luck.


----------



## Bananalyze (Jun 22, 2010)

Mr Incredible said:


> Practice treating people like crap until you are really good at it.
> 
> Just kidding - Good luck.





Yeah I have a bit of an issue with some of the employees too... hopefully I turn out to be nicer. 


> I got a job there by talking to a manager.
> 
> Didn't hurt that 90% of the store were all friends, or drinking buddies. I ended up hating the job, and quitting after a month.





> Id say go in and talk to the manager thats your best shot almost anywhere just find out when he'll be in and go talk to him. Good luck.


I thought so. I'm going today, but now talking to the manager always makes me a little nervous since the manager of a Baskin Robins got super pissed at me for asking if they were hiring.


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 22, 2010)

you're a highschool student right?

I don't think a big company that makes the majority of its income selling guitars and amps would hire a highschool student to deal with big money transactions.

just my $0.02 though

I think Long & Mcquade (Canada's answer to Guitar Center. Yes, the employees even have the same attitude as your guys!) wont hire anyone under 18. And even then it's pretty iffy from what I hear. And thats in Canada! We live in igloos!

Good luck though dude! That'd be a kill job if you get it!


----------



## Bananalyze (Jun 22, 2010)

metallisuk said:


> you're a highschool student right?
> 
> I don't think a big company that makes the majority of its income selling guitars and amps would hire a highschool student to deal with big money transactions.
> 
> ...



Not in high school anymore.  And I'm 18. Sorry about the igloo situation by the way. I hope yours is pretty big.

I actually just went and talked to the manager.... she (yes, she) was pretty nice. It looks like if I get an interview it'll be for the front desk position (checking reciepts and saying "hi"). I am really praying I get this....... I really don't want to go with plan B for a job!

.... because plan B is TACO BELL!


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 22, 2010)

nice dude 

never give up and resort to fast food!


----------



## auxioluck (Jun 22, 2010)

Put in an application, get to know the guys that work there, talk to the managers, keep asking about the app...

Took me 4 months to get a job there, worked there for a year, and haven't looked back since the day I quit.


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 22, 2010)

i applied a month ago and ive been calling once a week since then, the genernal manager knows me by name now. last time i called hey travis we have an opening in drums, and my reply "this is where i wish i know more about drums" we laughed and hung up. time to try next week lol


----------



## natspotats (Jun 22, 2010)

Bananalyze said:


> because plan B is TACO BELL!


 but god i do love the food and prices at taco bell. cheesy and beefy goodness


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jun 23, 2010)

I worked there for nearly two years, and like the others I haven't looked back since the day I quit. One thing to understand upfront is that GC is a SALES organization. Gear knowledge is awesome and very important for the job, however they look at that after they think that you can sell. You need to sell them on you first and for most. Look at it like this, just because you know a lot about cars doesn't mean you will translate into a good car salesman right? 

You should be outgoing and friendly (sounds like you're doing a decent job at that by yourself) and you should give them reasons why they NEED you. Everyone who walks into that store has a WANT for that certain piece of sweet gear, your job is too turn that WANT into a NEED and that if they don't get it that they'll be missing out and kicking themselves later. That may not sound so "good" or "proper" when its said so bluntly like that, but a true salesman with honesty and integrity can actually help you find the piece of your dreams without you feeling like you've been had by a greasy bastard trying to sell you snake oil. 

We do it here on the forum all the time, thousands upon thousands of threads asking "what type of guitar/amp/pedal/etc should I get for..." and everybody chimes in with their opinions, and (most) of us do it in a caring and helpful way of why we think the "superdjent 100w" is the perfect choice for you. Just don't fall into the trap of "THIS IS THE AMP YOU NEED!!!! BUY IT!!!" while thinking "OMG I'm gonna get a HUGE SALEZ!!1!" because that will backfire, and its even worse when they DO get it, only to come in the next day with -$4,000 for your sales.

I've told customers straight up "All things aside, from one gear nerd to another... If you're buying this Mexi Strat while knowing that you really want the American, don't buy it. By all means the Mexi is a good Strat for the money. But if you're getting this one while knowing in your heart that you really wanted that one all along you'll be disappointed later on and you'll be pissed at me and even worse, you'll be pissed at yourself for letting me talk you into it." I let him walk out the store that day with nothing but sure enough a couple months later he came back in and got the American std and thanked me for being honest with him and that he wished more people in sales were like that.

But anyway, I digress. Being 18 and all you probably don't have much sales experience so you'll have to work a little bit harder. The interview is pretty much a sales process. Like I said, you have to sell them on you. Give them good reasons, not "uh... i like guitars umm.... a lot..." I've had that more times than you think. Some examples (if they apply to you)
-I'm a hard worker who's always willing to do whatever it takes to help out the team.
-I have a positive attitude and I love talking and working with people.
-I'm a gear nerd, I love learning about new gear all the time and sharing it with other gear nerds.
-I'm very customer service oriented and with my constantly growing knowledge of music and instruments I'd love to be able to use that information to help people find the gear of their dreams.

A lot of that might sound cheesy and/or cliche but that is what employers really want, and why wouldn't they? It really amazes me that people think they are a shoe in because they can play A7X's Unholy Confessions all the way through or they've played for 15 years so they pretty much know all there is to know. Gimme a break... 

Also, before I forget, if you're waiting to talk to a manager and aren't talking to anyone else (like all the sales peeps are crazy busy because they need another person on the floor) its ok (at least it was in my stores) to grab a guitar and diddle a little bit, HOWEVER!!!.... be very quiet and tasteful in what you play. Sounds dumb but I can't tell you the number of times "Joe Rocker Kid" actually scored an interview some how but blew it because he cranked that shit and started drowning out half the store while trying to play Avenged Sevenfold or started practicing their "sweeps" at 5 times the BPM they SHOULD be practicing at. That just seems to make everyone stroll into the manager's office and go "You're not really going to hire that dooosher are you? 100% of the time the answer is "no".


----------



## Bananalyze (Jun 23, 2010)

Dylan7620 said:


> I worked there for nearly two years, and like the others I haven't looked back since the day I quit. One thing to understand upfront is that GC is a SALES organization. Gear knowledge is awesome and very important for the job, however they look at that after they think that you can sell. You need to sell them on you first and for most. Look at it like this, just because you know a lot about cars doesn't mean you will translate into a good car salesman right?
> 
> You should be outgoing and friendly (sounds like you're doing a decent job at that by yourself) and you should give them reasons why they NEED you. Everyone who walks into that store has a WANT for that certain piece of sweet gear, your job is too turn that WANT into a NEED and that if they don't get it that they'll be missing out and kicking themselves later. That may not sound so "good" or "proper" when its said so bluntly like that, but a true salesman with honesty and integrity can actually help you find the piece of your dreams without you feeling like you've been had by a greasy bastard trying to sell you snake oil.
> 
> ...



Woah that's a big post. 

Thanks for all the advice, man. This is the first interview that I'm actually looking forward to, since I have a little more room to be myself... I'm gonna try really hard not to mess it up. That is, if I get it ever.


----------



## powergroover (Jun 23, 2010)

^
truly great advice


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2010)

Dylan hits on the one thing I hate about GC and, while I love being a gear nerd, why I can't bring myself to work there - sales vs. information. I would love to work in a music store like GC, or Sam Ash but they have to focus on sales and not providing good information on guitars and amps, so customers will shell out $X at one time, and when they want a better guitar a little more, then a little more, versus saying "Save up, spend once and be happy"

But alas, business is business


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jun 23, 2010)

Hahahaha, you want to be a Door Whore. Operations gets paid more than sales, but you'll get treated like ballsack. I know, I was an OMIT (Operations Manager in Training)


----------



## MFB (Jun 23, 2010)

infinitycomplex said:


> Hahahaha, you want to be a Door Whore. Operations gets paid more than sales, but you'll get treated like ballsack. I know, I was an OMIT (Operations Manager in Training)



I feel bad for those people, they have to stay in that one area and what seems like do one task - check receipt/stamp said receipt


----------



## Razorgrin (Jun 24, 2010)

MFB said:


> I feel bad for those people, they have to stay in that one area and what seems like do one task - check receipt/stamp said receipt


I'd kind of love that job, honestly. It'd have to be a weekends-only second job for me because my nearest GC is an hour away and it pays minimum, but I think it'd be great to hang out with my friends and do very little all day.


----------



## Bananalyze (Jun 24, 2010)

MFB said:


> I feel bad for those people, they have to stay in that one area and what seems like do one task - check receipt/stamp said receipt



I don't mind since I get a chair. After my book-making job where I stand up for 8 hours a day, a chair seems like an amazing job benefit...


----------



## Jason (Jun 26, 2010)

metallisuk said:


> you're a highschool student right?
> 
> I don't think a big company that makes the majority of its income selling guitars and amps would hire a highschool student to deal with big money transactions.
> 
> ...



Well good thing you dont have a clue what you are talking about. I worked there when I was in highschool.


----------



## Daoloth (Jun 26, 2010)

Yup only way to get hired is to talk with manager and let them know how knowledgeable you are with gear and such and you'll be a shoe in, that's how I got my job a Sam Ash "which sucked by the way". Word of advice it's a numbers game so just break your base every month and you'll be fine.


----------



## eclipsex1 (Jun 26, 2010)

Honestly, the best advice I can give you is that if you don't have a beard, to grow one. Everyone that I've ever seen in any given GC has a beard, haha. Just saying. 

Oh, and I can't give any input on having actually worked at a GC or other music store, although I want to haha. The only job that I've had is Food Lion (grocery store) where I get to work maybe once a month.


----------



## wlfers (Jul 1, 2010)

eclipsex1 said:


> Honestly, the best advice I can give you is that if you don't have a beard, to grow one. Everyone that I've ever seen in any given GC has a beard, haha. Just saying.
> 
> Oh, and I can't give any input on having actually worked at a GC or other music store, although I want to haha. The only job that I've had is Food Lion (grocery store) where I get to work maybe once a month.



.... so THIS is why I never hear back from them. I sent that damn online application yet I've never gone in and showed the manager my amazing braided beard.


----------



## Antimatter (Jul 1, 2010)

How old do you have to be to work at Guitar Center, usually?


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 1, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> How old do you have to be to work at Guitar Center, usually?



Their website says you need to be 18.


----------



## eclipsex1 (Jul 1, 2010)

athawulf said:


> .... so THIS is why I never hear back from them. I sent that damn online application yet I've never gone in and showed the manager my amazing braided beard.



Yeah. You should've at least linked to yourself in the application or something.


----------

